# Why the Razr?



## islandfever (Sep 23, 2011)

Why are people so intent in switching the bionic for the Razr? Seems like from the forums they are having just as much trouble with data that we are....also battery life issues.

Also not having a removable battery sounds terrible to me?

Thoughts? Explanations?


----------



## WA_Bob (Aug 2, 2011)

I have no clue. I picked it up and played with one in the store, but it was just uncomfortable to hold. The display was nice, but I don't really notice that much of a difference. Besides, not being able to pull or change the battery reminds me of an iPhone to much.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## LDubs (Nov 8, 2011)

Grass is always greener? Im not sure what the hype is about either.

Sent from my Kin3txed Bionic with Hon3y


----------



## eckdawg5 (Oct 31, 2011)

After trying every rom on my bionic, overclocking, and having data connectivity problems with the bionic...I got a razr as a warranty replacement. I definitely can tell a difference in fluidity of transitions, quality of screen, even without a rom on it battery life is better (for me), and I haven't had one data drop. I can definitely tell the difference between the two. The razr is the phone I thought the bionic would be and the reason I waited 9 months to upgrade.


----------



## islandfever (Sep 23, 2011)

eckdawg5 said:


> After trying every rom on my bionic, overclocking, and having data connectivity problems with the bionic...I got a razr as a warranty replacement. I definitely can tell a difference in fluidity of transitions, quality of screen, even without a rom on it battery life is better (for me), and I haven't had one data drop. I can definitely tell the difference between the two. The razr is the phone I thought the bionic would be and the reason I waited 9 months to upgrade.


Did you root? And what about the flashing experience if you can't pull the battery


----------



## terryrook (Jun 10, 2011)

Anyone know how similar they are? Im just wondering if its worth trying to make a romer... We had them when i had a d2, it allowed us to run dx roms on the d2 by switching a couple files around.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## -TSON- (Jul 24, 2011)

The Bionic and RAZR roms bootloop on each other's phones, idk if that helps. So do D3 roms.


----------

